# Is there any way to add Kodi app to Tivo?



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Is there any way to add Kodi app to Tivo or has anyone tried? or maybe stream it over with lets say streambaby. Well it probably does not work that way, but maybe plugging an Android Box (with Kodi app) into Tivo. I'm just getting tired of switching inputs from Tivo to Matricom G-Box Q2 with Kodi in it. It sure would be nice to stay in Tivo & open up Kodi app, any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm still gathering information, but Plex may be able to run Kodi (plexkodiconnect) or PKC. If this is the case not sure if I'm able to receive Kodi through Plex app on Tivo. I have done a search on Tivo & it amazes me that the Kodi app which gets everything & I mean everything for free has very little to say on any Tivo discussions. So far that I know Kodi app runs on Android Boxes, Apple TV, Xbox One, Windows & Mac. Plex may also be there, I'm still working that out, but when it comes to Tivo an option to go to the Android play store or download an app seems to not exist.


----------



## lindabarzini (Aug 23, 2016)

Damiansnpvp4 said:


> I'm still gathering information, but Plex may be able to run Kodi (plexkodiconnect) or PKC. If this is the case not sure if I'm able to receive Kodi through Plex app on Tivo. I have done a search on Tivo & it amazes me that the Kodi app which gets everything & I mean everything for free has very little to say on any Tivo discussions. So far that I know Kodi app runs on Android Boxes, Apple TV, Xbox One, Windows & Mac. Plex may also be there, I'm still working that out, but when it comes to Tivo an option to go to the Android play store or download an app seems to not exist.


+1 for this. Have you been able to get this to work?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, Kodi on Tivo.

Um, no.


----------



## gthegreathambonie (Mar 25, 2017)

Um, yes
yu just need to restage your question...Is there any way to add TiVo to KODI
I am working on it and 60% there...just a few more glitches 2 fix and I will repost


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Feel free to change the OP anyway you want, but that's a different thread.


----------



## kellykhori (Jul 26, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## hardly (Sep 4, 2008)

gthegreathambonie said:


> Um, yes
> yu just need to restage your question...Is there any way to add TiVo to KODI
> I am working on it and 60% there...just a few more glitches 2 fix and I will repost


another watcher


----------



## rustycruiser (Apr 1, 2017)

Very interested!


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd be happy if TiVo would just be a good DLNA client. My needs are simple.


----------



## broncobuddha (Jun 16, 2017)

Following this thread.

I'm new to Tivos and new to cord cutting but I've been doing a lot of research lately to make the leap.

What actually brought me to this thread was trying to figure out a backdoor to run Playstation Vue on a OTA Roamio 1TB.

Since Tivo doesn't have the app, I discovered Kodi has a Vue plugin/add on and was wondering if that route would work. Knowing that it's unlikely the Tivo can pull the Vue content in with the rest of apps it houses, but at least I wouldn't have to switch inputs to a different streamer, etc...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

broncobuddha said:


> ... was trying to figure out a backdoor to run Playstation Vue on a OTA Roamio 1TB. ... I discovered Kodi has a Vue plugin/add on and was wondering if that route would work.


Nope. No Kodi or PSVue possible on/via any TiVo device, at present.

If PLEX could act as a PSVue client, you might have a shot, since there *is* a PLEX client for the more recent TiVo devices.


----------

